# Hitchin on the 75 to Nashville?



## Symphony (May 15, 2011)

I've never been to Nashville before and I was wondering how the hitchin is up there. I've got this thought in the back of my mind that it might not be a good idea. I'm wondering if I should just take the 10 to Nola and take the 55 to get on the 40 instead? We're headed west once we get on the 40. Which route will give us less of a hassle? 
Thank ya much!


----------



## Puckett (May 16, 2011)

i would go 10 to the 55. tenn is a very long state and it just sucks. but thats just me


----------



## Sc0ut (May 16, 2011)

the 40 sucks for hitchin if youre anywhere between nashville and asheville nc, the 75 is pretty tough comin out of fl but once you hit macon its fairly easy to hitch from city to city. my advice is to not take any rides that arent going all the way to the next city, even if it means waiting a while, or else youre gonna get dropped in the middle of no where. good luck!


----------



## wokofshame (May 16, 2011)

Nashvilles not too bad at all just take city bus to edge. Memphis is more of a problem, if you get dropped off there dont bother hitching, take city bus then walk across the river till a few exits out. If its not flooded that is!


----------



## Puckett (May 17, 2011)

i have never hitched threw tenn but i have drivin across it about 7 times when i had a truck and i pick everyone up i see and they all tell me it sucks. ive had people tell me they have been stuck in spots as long as a week.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 4, 2011)

I made it up to Nashivlle and, yeah, it fucking sucks balls.
I HATE Tennessee, I'm so fucking done with the south. -.-;
I think I'm just going to end up taking a train outta here.
Thank you guys


----------

